# Ruger rifle question



## collardncornbread (Feb 1, 2012)

I have shot several (3) different m77 rugers. BUT What it the real difference in them and the old top tang models. Are they better or worse acuracy? OR SAFER?


----------



## deadend (Feb 1, 2012)

The newer 77's have much better consistency in barrels.  I prefer the three position safety as well.


----------



## bross07 (Feb 1, 2012)

X2 on the 3 position. I have a couple of the newer M77 and love them. With a trigger job mine are super accurate right out of the box.


----------



## HHammock (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a ruger m77 in 7mmwsm and hate it. It is the least accurate gun I have ever owned.  Going to get rid of it before deer season comes back in and buy something else


----------



## straightshooter15 (Apr 4, 2012)

The ruger 77 is a good rifle old and new if you have one that ain't accurate it can be fixed!!!


----------



## Yotedawg (Apr 4, 2012)

The older ones with the tang safety have much better triggers that are adjustable. The m77mk2's don't have an adjustable trigger and the spring in that trigger could actually double as a helper spring under your truck. It's overkill and a lawyerized trigger system. I have one of each in heavy barreled 22-250's. Oddly, the old tang safety rifle shoots circles around the laminate stocked, free floated, beavertail fore-end m77 mk2. Both guns shot much better after glass bedding them. Both have killed a lot of coyotes.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 4, 2012)

I owned an older .270 , an awesome gun, killed many hogs and deer with it. I now own a new model in .308, after having the trigger worked its as accurate as I can be.

Off topic but I'm a Ruger #1 and #3 fan at heart.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (May 8, 2012)

I own 3 of the newer m77 hawkeyes.  The two I've shot are .338 federal and .35 whelen both shoot very well.  The other is a .257 roberts that ive revently picked up and haven't had a chance to shoot it.


----------

